# [SOLVED - Read Post 2] Network refuses to work

## Trovalds

Hello everyone. Sorry my bad english, not my native language.

The problem:

I setup a new Gentoo box on Virtualbox, everything runs normally on first boot. After a upgrade (emerge -DuNt world) and a reboot, network refuses to work, "net.eth0 does not exist", etc. I setup my kernel with genkernel first time. At first, I blamed genkernel for this. Tried a manual kernel config (make menuconfig), same thing. Tried a fresh install with genkernel and manual config on separate virtual machines, same problem after emerge world. At last, I tried once again a fresh install, do not emerge world at first, installed xorg, xfce, some extra packages like django and after a reboot, same problem. After search here in forums and everywhere else with google, I didn't get a solution.

Tried to modify virtual machine configurations too, like NAT, Brigde, changed network driver, nothing works.

Thank you in advance.Last edited by Trovalds on Tue Apr 09, 2013 8:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

Trovalds ...

You probably missed the 'news' item (eselect news list) re udev "fixing" how network interface devices are named via "persistent fiddling" see: here.

best ... khay

----------

## Trovalds

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> Trovalds ...
> 
> You probably missed the 'news' item (eselect news list) re udev "fixing" how network interface devices are named via "persistent fiddling" see: here.
> 
> best ... khay

 

Thank you, man! That's it. Everything runs smooth now.

PS: thank you again for the (very) rapid answer!

----------

